# Mario 270 Gyutohiki



## jgraeff (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys i got my Mario custom gyuto, its a suji profile with more height to it so i think he has been calling it a Gyutohiki. 

He didn't ask me to post a review i just wanted to share my thoughts. 

My initial thoughts when i got it were wow damn right thats how a custom should be like, super mirror finish, every aspect except the edge is rounded very nicely, the handle is quite nice ( hard to compete with marko handles but overall still very nice) It also came with a very sharp edge. 

I took it to work the first day, and this is my very first experience with cpm 154, but it was a good one. Marios grind is quite different from most of what i have used but man it is awesome, i get very little sticking and what i do it can be flicked off without much effort. his knife exceeds in horizontal slicing more than any other knife i have tried. Onion are a breeze with this blade. 

This knife is a little different from a normal gyuto but i quite like it, i get the thin blade with a nice flat profile, it has enough curve to it that i can rock chop, slice, or push cut anything i please. Plus it has the added bonus of being stainless so i dont have to worry as much about wiping it down. 

I should have taken pics when i first got it but i will list them here. 

I have had this knife for almost two weeks. I have worked 6 doubles, and cut a tremendous amount of food with this knife i have not touched it up once, not even on a strop. Just today i am feeling that it may need it soon but still very usable edge. I was not expecting anywhere near that edge retention on this knife and was very impressed. Im almost scared to sharpen it in fear i wont be able to replicate the edge retention. 


The edge stability is also quite knife for a pro kitchen, i have been a little busy and had to cut slightly frozen bread and mangoes, no issue what so ever, i was nervous even attempting that but i was in the weeds, it was fine not even a ding in the edge. 

I will post a video after work today of the edge after working 6 eighteen hour days of constant cutting and not being touched up or stropped. 

Thanks guys, this has become my only used knife right now, i am waiting on my Marko should have it soon but it will be tough to decide which to use i may dedicate one to each job  












here is the videos, trying to do these pretty quick as im heading out the door but just can idea of the edge left after this past week. pretty impressive in my opinion and carrot was the only thing i had in the fridge. 

http://youtu.be/3yr_hhciAgI

http://youtu.be/wTsepHuy3mg


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't say I've seen many knives like this, looks interesting. What was the rationale behind it? Is is sort of a line knife that can do prep as well?


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 12, 2012)

It's basically a gyuto but with a sleeker profile that in my opinion has a better cutting ability. 

He made it stiff enough that it cuts like a gyuto but thin enough it feels like a suji, I've used it on everything and it just has no limits really. Love it all around especially with Mario's grind it just glides through everything.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 12, 2012)

So it's kinda like a long 240? Interesting idea and I could see it being very versatile in a pro environment. I use a 270 gyuto and a 210 suji all the time myself


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 12, 2012)

Ya pretty much I think it's 270 on the edge bit doesn't feel like it.

It's the most versatile knife I've used, from fruit ( strawberries, melons, mangoes) to hard root veggies like rutabagas and butternuts no problem at all. 

Cuts jicama like its paper kinda crazy. Mario put and awesome edge on it I touched it up tonight good but not as good as his. The edge rents toon is quite stellar for SS


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 12, 2012)

Retention* 

Maybe Mario will chime in on how he would view where this knife fits between gyuto and suji


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 14, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> Retention*
> 
> Maybe Mario will chime in on how he would view where this knife fits between gyuto and suji



My answer would be is that I am just making this stuff up as I go along.It's your knife,you can put a label on it.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice!! What is the height at the heel?


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 15, 2012)

I see it as more of a gyuto in my opinion because its not limited, I have used it for every purpose and it has succeeded in every aspect.


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 15, 2012)

I think he said it was 45mm... Could be wrong would have to check tomorrow


----------



## WiscoNole (Dec 18, 2012)

looks great. I would love to see more of these kinds of knives.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 19, 2012)

Seems like a stretched out KS, kinda. The low heel height makes me think Tokyo. 

Nice stuff!


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 19, 2012)

Kinda but not really, its more versatile than the KS i used. Not quite as flat as a KS, but profile is similar no doubt. I absoluetly love this knife edge retention on his steel is still amazing me only been touched up one hasn't ht below 4k or a strop and that was only once. I use it constantly all day long cant complain about anything on this knife.... except i need a saya for it ha. 

he made a smaller handle so there is plenty of knuckle clearance, i think this style will become more popular once more people try it out.


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 19, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Seems like a stretched out KS, kinda. The low heel height makes me think Tokyo.
> 
> Nice stuff!



It is a pattern I made using Salty's honyaki masamoto suji.


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 29, 2013)

Jgraeff,
I'd love to hear your opinions on this blade now that you've had a lot more time with it. Mostly I'm interested in how Mario's cpm154 compares to other makers' steels you've used, which I think is quite a few.
Looking forward to it. 
Thanks.


----------

